# Microdia 0c45:600 (Genius VideoCAM Trek 100k) ERROR [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

From  this topic here

OK.. according to these guys there is support for this webcam

[ubuntu forums]

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2188742

ID 0c45:6007 Microdia

and  the cam is called : 

Genius VideoCAM Trek 100k

If we check here:http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html

we can see that is supported

Sonix - 6 - 0x0c45 - 0x62c0 - Sonix ?? - Microdia - sn9c211 - Yes - uyv - linux - UVC - *****

i downloaded the driver package to check  the readme and install files:

http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz

 *Quote:*   

> "This is version 0.57.xx of the spca5xx video for linux (v4l) driver, providing
> 
> support for webcams and digital cameras based on the spca5xx range of chips
> 
> manufactured by SunPlus Sonix Z-star Vimicro Conexant Etoms Transvision Mars-Semi Pixart"

 

support:

{USB_DEVICE(0x0c45, 0x6007)},	/* Sonix sn9c101 + Tas5110D */

The bad news is that ID 0c45:8008 & ID 0c45:6270 are not listed and therefore probably not suported.

however there are a few ID 0c45, 0x60** series supported.

Right now the only problem  i have with this cam is that the driver fails to compile

###

```
 # emerge media-video/spca5xx

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r1

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "media-video/spca5xx" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

# Mike Doty <kingtaco@gentoo.org> (24 Mar 2007)

# Sorting out media-video/{spca5xx,gspca{,v1}} bug 159176

- media-video/spca5xx-20060402 (masked by: package.mask)

- media-video/spca5xx-20060501 (masked by: package.mask)

- media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- media-video/spca5xx-20060301 (masked by: package.mask)
```

```
# emerge media-video/spca5xx

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz'

--20:02:45--  http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz'

Resolving mirror.switch.ch... 130.59.10.35, 130.59.10.34

Connecting to mirror.switch.ch|130.59.10.35|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 192,817 (188K) [application/x-gzip]

100%[=================================================================================================================================>] 192,817      187.24K/s

20:02:47 (186.80 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz' saved [192817/192817]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.20-gentoo-r3

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work

tar: spca5xx-20060501/drivers: implausibly old time stamp 1969-12-31 19:00:00

 * Converting spca5xx-20060501/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying spca-20060501-defines.patch ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying spca-20060501-2.6.18.patch ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying spca-20060501-LogitechQC92f.patch ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501 ...

 * Preparing spca5xx module

   Building SPCA5XX driver for 2.5/2.6 kernel.

   Remember: you must have read/write access to your kernel source tree.

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501 CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r3'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spca5xx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spcadecoder.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:39:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spcadecoder.c: In function 'fun_D':

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spcadecoder.c:809: warning: value computed is not used

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: In function 'spca50x_init_isoc':

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:1624: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spca5xx.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [default] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 4074:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 511:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KERNELDIR=/usr/src/linux default.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-video:spca5xx-20060501-r2:20070327-000245.log'.
```

###

# cat /var/log/portage/media-video:spca5xx-20060501-r2:20070327-000245.log

```
[32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel object directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r3/build

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     2.6.20-gentoo-r3

 [32;01m*[0m Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

[A[165C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work

tar: spca5xx-20060501/drivers: implausibly old time stamp 1969-12-31 19:00:00

 [32;01m*[0m Converting spca5xx-20060501/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[165C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying spca-20060501-defines.patch ...

[A[165C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying spca-20060501-2.6.18.patch ...

[A[165C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying spca-20060501-LogitechQC92f.patch ...

[A[165C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing spca5xx module

   Building SPCA5XX driver for 2.5/2.6 kernel.

   Remember: you must have read/write access to your kernel source tree.

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501 CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r3'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spca5xx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spcadecoder.o

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:39:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spcadecoder.c: In function 'fun_D':

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spcadecoder.c:809: warning: value computed is not used

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: In function 'spca50x_init_isoc':

/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c:1624: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spca5xx.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/work/spca5xx-20060501] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r3'

make: *** [default] Error 2

 

!!! ERROR: media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 4074:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 511:   Called die

 

!!! Unable to make  KERNELDIR=/usr/src/linux default.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-video:spca5xx-20060501-r2:20070327-000245.log'.
```

solution ?

----------

## didymos

Don't use the spca5xx.  It's pretty old.  The whole situation in portage with the different versions of that driver is kinda screwed up currently.  The newest version is actually media-video/gspcav1, which is a rename of the media-video/gspca package, which is the rename/replacement for media-video/spca5xx.  media-video/gspcav1-20070110 is really equivalent to media-video/gspca-01.00.12.  I'm not sure what exactly is going on with the naming. Eventually, it'll get more confusing, as gspcav2, which uses V4L2, will be released.

----------

## HeXiLeD

```
*  media-video/gspcav1

      Latest version available: 20070110

      Latest version installed: 20070110

      Size of files: 155 kB

      Homepage:      http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html

      Description:   gspcav1 driver for webcams.

      License:       GPL-2

```

it loads and works, but with one very big detail....

It's all red and dark. It makes me look like i am in hell. The devil will be jealous  :Razz: 

any other solutions ?

----------

## didymos

You could try media-video/gspca, though I don't know if it'll build on a 2.6.20 kernel.  It did work with 2.6.19.

----------

